# gold filled scrap



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2010)

i have approx.21lbs.of goldfilled and some mixed ,gold plated,scrap .want to reclaim gold and if possible, silver .need to know the simpelest method to process.was in jewelry mfg.for 30 years,have experience with acids,for brite dip's {nitric-sulfuric-muriatic } also used cyanide -peroxide to britedip silver.i have never tried to recover precious metal .what method would you suggest i use. i have potassium nitrate,oh hand. i would like to try to reclaim the gold my self ,idon't know what is there. had many ordeals with refiners in the past and now retired and have the time to attempt to do this .help,john mastrobuono [email protected]


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2010)

Download a free copy of Hokes book and she will guide you thru the process you are needing. It is available here on the forum.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 23, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Download a free copy of Hokes book and she will guide you thru the process you are needing. It is available here on the forum.


Excellent advice, my only thought is you have a fair amount of scrap and so a lot of base metals a look at Lasersteve,s site might be worth while especially the AP method.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2010)

Start with everything below.

http://www.goldrecovery.us

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

1. Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1].M Hoke http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs
(REV) (Free Download)
2. Get the (FREE) Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 1 here >> http://tinyurl.com/nyutnp
3. Get the (FREE) Gold Refining Forum Handbook VOL 2 (Final) here >> http://tinyurl.com/y9w5y73
4. Chemistry Handbooks Here (FREE) >> http://tinyurl.com/n27pqu
ALL FREE-----ALL THE TIME


----------



## pinman (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a post along the same line you are exploring. 

Http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=983&hilit=Watch+bands


hope this helps.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 23, 2010)

You may also want to read up on the electrolytic stripping cell.


----------

